# Official 2013 COTY Vote Thread #2



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein

Name: Justin
Location: Beaumont, CA
Info: 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LS
Stock Options: Connectivity package [Aux/USB/Bluetooth]


Modifications


Exterior:
- De-Badged
- Fog Lamps
- Thule Roof Rack
- Thule Fairing 44"
- 6000K HID Headlights
- Thule Eschelon Bike Carrier
- Thule Flat Top Snowboard/Ski Carrier
- Plasti-dipped Roof & Trunk Black
- Blacked out Bowties, Chrome, & Front Markers


Interior:
- Vinyl Seat Inserts [Black with Red Stripe]
- Vinyl Wrapped Door & Dashboard Trim [Red]
- Suede Wrapped Headliner [Red]
- Painted Console Trim [Red]
- Painted Pillars & Various Roof Trim [Black]
- Upgraded Leather Wrapped Steering Wheel


Audio:
- 1/0 Gauge Big Three Kit
- 1/0 Gauge Power & Ground Wire
- 1 In 3 Out Distribution Blocks [1/0 Gauge to 4 Gauge]
- Dayton Audio RS180-4 7" Reference Woofers x2 [Front Doors]
- SEAS Prestige H1396-04 27TFFNC/G 1" Tweeters x2
- Peavey Low Rider [Black Widow] 18" Pro Audio Subwoofers x2
- Boston Acoustics GT-2300 & GT-475 Amplifiers
- Mini DSP w/DCI & Audio Tune
- Custom Infinite Trunk Baffles & Front Door Baffles


Engine:
- Injen CAI w/Custom 3" Bigger Filter & Wrapped w/Exhaust Wrap
- BNR Header & Downpipe
- 2.5" Straight pipe from downpipe to Y-pipe
- 2.25" Straight pipe from Y-pipe to bumper
- Universal Magnaflow muffler
- Trifecta Tune 91 Octane


Suspension/Wheels:
- Ultra Racing Upper Front Strut Tower Brace
- Ultra Racing Upper Rear Tower Brace
- Styluz m537 Satin Black 18x8.5" +40
- DDMWorks 3/16" Spacers Raw
- Plasti-Dipped Wheels Vintage Gold
- Blackworks Racing Extended Aluminum Lug Nuts [Red]
- Nitto Motivo 235/45/18




Future Plans:
- Coilovers [Being ordered by end of the month]
- Whiteline Rear Sway Bar [TBD]
- Big Brake Kit [TBD]


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

LunaticConcepts

Submission Name: Brad's Cruze ECO
Location: Austin, TX
Info: 2012 Cruze ECO
Stock Options: 6 spd, XM, all that jazz
Engine: Trifecta Tune, ZZP Intake, ZZP Race mid pipe, straight pipe to a Thrush muffler


Suspension: Full custom air ride setup, custom drilled hubs, rotors, and drums to a 5x114.3 Lug pattern


Wheels: XXR 531's 19x8.5 +35mm with Sickspeed spiked lug nuts


Interior: Painted interior trim, custom A-Pillar pods, custom c pillar pods, Still Hood Shift knob, Junction Produce Fusu knot, air pressure gauges in place of the stock information center above the radio 


Exterior: Debadged, painted bowties, rear window visor, Yakima Luggage rack, window tint, factory fog lamps, Switchback LED front blinkers, LED Rear blinkers. HID headlights and fog lights. 


Stereo: Soundstream VR730b head unit, DB Drive 7-band EQ, DB Drive pro audio 6.5's front and rear, DB Drive 'Super tweets' in the front doors, 2 pairs DB Drive 1" tweeters in the front pillars, B2 Audio Zero.3 sub amp, 2 B2 Audio HN10's in a 4th order bandpass tuned to 35hz, Jl Audio 360w 4 channel amp for the front stage, Audio Technix wiring and sound deadener.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

IROCZILLA

2012 Cruze LS

CURRENT:
Gloss Black Roof
Gloss/Matte Black Chrome Trim
Black Diffuser Section
Black Lower Grill
8000k HID Headlights
2500k Halogen Fog Lights
Aftermarket Lip Spoiler
Limo Tint All Around
Black OEM 16" 1LT Alloys
LED Bulbs Inside and Out

FUTURE:
Roof Spoiler
19" Rotiform Cast BLQ Wheels
H&R Springs
Rear Diffuser w/ Quad Tip Exhaust


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*smorey78


Descriptive Thread Title: Nocturnal Cruze 

Name: Drew Smorey

Location: Lusby, Maryland

Car Info: 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4T 6AT 1LT (23,000 miles) 

Stock Options: XM, Onstar, Power Windows and Door Locks, Power Seats, Keyless Entry w/ Remote Start and Back up Sensors

Modifications: Eibach's, Drag DR-19's 18x7.5 w/ Continental Extreme 235/45 18" Tires, DDMworks Spacers, Ultra Racing bars +4, Trifecta Custom Water/Meth Tune, Snow Performance Water/Meth Kit with 60ml/mn Nozzle, Ported Intake, Injen CAI, ZZP FMIC, ZZP Big Brake Kit, MagnaFlow Dual Exhaust, ZZP O2 Housing/Down Pipe, ZZP Catless Mid-Pipe, AGT 6K HID Headlights, AGT 3K HID YELLOW Fog Lamps, Upgraded Head Light Harness, 3 Point 0 Gage Ground Kit, ASD Custom Shifter and 10% Tint, AEM Boost Gauge, AEM Wideband A/F Gauge, AEM Water/Meth Flow Gauge, Sport Pro Intercooler Temp Gauge, Black Plasti Dip all Chrome Trim, Red Plasti Dip Interior Trim, De-badged, Blue LED Interior Lights, Red LED under Hood Lights, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Custom LED DRL's, La Mans Stripes, Smoked Tail Lamps, LED Brake Lamps and Turn Signals, Blue LED Reverse Lights

Future plans: Bilstein Coilovers B14's, Sequence Quantum Spoiler, Seibon Carbon Fiber Hood

Ran 14.5 at 94mph on Custom Water/Meth tune

























































































*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The Smurf would like this to remain a Fair Run Off ..
What ever that is !


Terrible T is counting and we cannot hide from the T.
VOTE !


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Voted. 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I voted... again... lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Voted !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump, if you haven't voted in this COTY thread please do so.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I voted... again... lol


x2

I remembered I voted a week ago and I came to check up on this thread and I found that I had to submit my vote again. 
What happened? :question:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

EcoDave said:


> x2
> 
> I remembered I voted a week ago and I came to check up on this thread and I found that I had to submit my vote again.
> What happened? :question:


A member announced on FB about COTY and told everyone to join and vote for him. Giving him an unfair advantage. A bunch of new guys joined and voted. And we decided it was unfair since they were non contributing members.

/end story

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

brian v said:


> The Smurf would like this to remain a Fair Run Off ..
> What ever that is !
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that supposed to be Mr. T??

Voted as well


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

iKermit said:


> A member announced on FB about COTY and told everyone to join and vote for him. Giving him an unfair advantage. A bunch of new guys joined and voted. And we decided it was unfair since they were non contributing members.
> 
> /end story
> 
> ...


Sup ECO...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

marden64 said:


> Isn't that supposed to be Mr. T??
> 
> Voted as well


NO, As I wrote ! Terrible T .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The Smurf needs 7 Votes to catch up and overtake the Iroc ..
Vote !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Last day to vote come on folks


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Iroc. COOL , and Congrats ..


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Not sure if it's "official" yet....but congrats IROC. A well earned win. Congrats to all others too; amazing cruzes.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats IROC!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats Iroc.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats on the win Iroc!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats iroc! Now go get a tune.

Sent from my Phablet. Excuse the grammurr.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> Congrats iroc! Now go get a tune.
> 
> Sent from my Phablet. Excuse the grammurr.


Haha, H&R Springs shall be ordered!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats Logan!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Congrats Logan!


Thank you Jon!


----------

